# [pdf] convertire con il php[risolto]

## cloc3

devo eseguire l'equivalente del comando:

convert pippo.pdf pippo%04d.png

utilizzando esclusivamente funzioni native php (non posso ricorrere ad exec).

è possibile?

----------

## Onip

Immagino che anche dev-php5/pecl-imagick sia fuori discussione vero?

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Immagino che anche dev-php5/pecl-imagick sia fuori discussione vero?

 

già installato, ovviamente.

ma, altrettanto ovviamente, sembra che non lo so usare.

neppure consultando i manuali di php.net.

la mia impressione è che esistano tool per manipolare i documenti pdf e tool per manipolare immagini, ma riesco a coordinarli tra loro.

----------

## Onip

http://valokuva.org/?p=7

così non va?

disclaimer, io non l'ho proprio installato eh.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> disclaimer, io non l'ho proprio installato eh.  

 

 :Laughing: 

fantastico. puoi togliere il disclaimer.

sono perplesso solo per il formato flash di quel link, che fa cresciare il mio povero konqueror.

per punizione, riporto integralmente in locale il testo risolutivo:

```

<?php

  /*richiede dev-php5/pecl-imagick e dev-php5/pecl-pdflib */

  /* Read page 1 */

   $im = new imagick( 'pdf/prova.pdf[0]' );

  /* Convert to png */

   $im->setImageFormat( "png" );

  /* Send out */

   header( "Content-Type: image/png" );

   echo $im;

?>

```

grazie ancora.

----------

